# crazy rains



## frydaddy (May 17, 2015)

I don't know much about saltwater/inshore fishing. headed to corpus cristi next weekend and was wondering how will the freshwater from all the rain lately affect the bay. also for anyone in that area i may leave the boat at home and hit some piers any suggestions on one pier over the others.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (May 18, 2015)

I don't know about the fishing down at CC, but I can sure attest to the rain. Enough already!

M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## huntinfool (May 19, 2015)

Fresh water in the rivers pushing into the bays has pushed most fish into the main bay areas. Concentrate on bays with out a drainage/river and large main bay areas. Shell seems to be the key.


----------

